# Edithvale woman Helen Beaumont takes her pet turtle, Mollie, for walk each day



## herptrader (Feb 24, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-24-2010
*Source:* Herald Sun (Melbourne)






MOST people take a pooch for a stroll along the beach. Edithvale woman Helen Beaumont takes her pet turtle, Mollie.

"If it's a fine day and I have the time I put a harness on Mollie for a short walk as far as the sand dunes and the water," Mrs Beaumont said.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## herptrader (Feb 24, 2010)

For the record the Herp Shop does not sell turtle harnesses!


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 24, 2010)

Love it ,any good press about reptiles is great no matter how crazy it may seem to non rep lovers ..it may even encourage those that were a bit stand offish about getting a rep, to take the plunge ...good on her


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 24, 2010)

herptrader said:


> For the record the Herp Shop does not sell turtle harnesses!


 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:you may need to stock them now


----------



## pixie (Feb 24, 2010)

It's a little odd, but if the turtle seems to enjoy it, then why not?


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmm im pretty sure that salt water is bad for fresh water turtles ?


----------



## aprice (Feb 24, 2010)

Take your turtle outside, fair enough, but a harness? where is it gonna go?


----------



## Daryl_H (Feb 24, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> Hmm im pretty sure that salt water is bad for fresh water turtles ?


 

i thought it would be bad to but ive seen them swiming wild in lake tyers (salt water) just up from lakes enterance


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 24, 2010)

aprice said:


> Take your turtle outside, fair enough, but a harness? where is it gonna go?




well if your turtle did a dash to the water and got to it, it's bye bye mr turtle, so it makes sense to me


----------



## morgs202 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure a bit of salt water wouldnt harm them, and the UV would be great!


----------



## herptrader (Feb 24, 2010)

aprice said:


> Take your turtle outside, fair enough, but a harness? where is it gonna go?




Have you never heard the story of the hare and the turtle??

When they get a motoring they do not look like they are going fast but they sure can cover some ground. Mind you ours follow us around like they were a little puppy:lol:


----------

